# UC Berkeley Film Studies?



## Cine (Sep 4, 2007)

What you think about their undergraduate program? Is it really good one? Is it expensive? And, did anybody pf you got into it?


----------



## Cine (Sep 5, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

A Berkeley rep is coming to my school in a couple of weeks.

I too am interested in their film program, but I am questioning the networking and production side of the course.


----------



## olivia (Oct 10, 2007)

A friend of mine graduated from the undergrad program. It's not a production based program although they have a couple screenwriting and digital production classes. The focus is on film theory, however he loved the school's program. Supposedly there are quite a few filmmakers that visit the school too, as well as individual film classes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Originally posted by olivia:
> A friend of mine graduated from the undergrad program. It's not a production based program although they have a couple screenwriting and digital production classes. The focus is on film theory, however he loved the school's program. Supposedly there are quite a few filmmakers that visit the school too, as well as individual film classes. Hope this helps.



Olivia, 

If you don't mind me asking: What was your friend's original focus going into the film program? And, is he working in the film business currently?

I don't mean to be nosy, but Berkeley is one of the schools that is probably a 'dream school' and maybe I can get an idea of what the program entailed.


----------



## olivia (Oct 11, 2007)

He wanted to focus on production, but again, the program was more theory based. Most of his production experience was gotten from internships while he was in school. He's currently working in LA for a post-production studio.
If you really want to know about the school's program, you should probably go to Berkeley and talk to the advisors and students.
Good luck with all your schools.


----------



## Joel2007 (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally posted by olivia:
> He wanted to focus on production, but again, the program was more theory based. Most of his production experience was gotten from internships while he was in school. He's currently working in LA for a post-production studio.
> If you really want to know about the school's program, you should probably go to Berkeley and talk to the advisors and students.
> Good luck with all your schools.



Thanks for the input...


----------



## Apooyo (May 25, 2019)

I will be attending UC Berkeley this fall as a Film and Media major. I've researched and checked out UC Berkeley's Film and Media websites regarding major requirements and expectations. However, I couldn't find anything about materials I will need to complete the courses. Can anyone tell me about what *supplies and materials *I will need? This also begs the question as to how much is the *average cost of attendance *for a Film and Media major?


----------

